# BBC Magazine



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Can anyone please help? I have wasted a lot of time trying to get into the BBC Music Magazine web page to ask them a question about the Proms broadcasts. All I can come up with are subscription pages. 

Maybe someone here knows the answer. I know, from last year, that a few performances at Albert Hall are broadcast to America. Hoping that will be true again this year, does anyone know what web URL will take me to the right page for listening?

Thank you.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

*this* is all I found. Does it help?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Can anyone please help? I have wasted a lot of time trying to get into the BBC Music Magazine web page to ask them a question about the Proms broadcasts. All I can come up with are subscription pages.
> 
> Maybe someone here knows the answer. I know, from last year, that a few performances at Albert Hall are broadcast to America. Hoping that will be true again this year, does anyone know what web URL will take me to the right page for listening?
> 
> Thank you.


It appears to be :www.classical-music.com.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

deggial said:


> *this* is all I found. Does it help?


Thank you! That's good. It doesn't seem to say which will hop over the Big Pond but I can find that out by simply turning it on.

Very good! I appreciate this.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

moody said:


> It appears to be :www.classical-music.com.


That's the URL I used and everything I tried (to make contact and ask them) simply brought up a subscription form. I'm already subscribed!

Appreciate your help, nevertheless.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

I am Infracting myself for 48hrs as a result of my recent behaviour.

(Forum member personally nominated himself for Infraction and by no means was forced or subjected to this punishment by the most honourable forum admin.)


----------

